# Book Illustrations



## L M Weaver (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello 

Would anyone like me to illustrate their work. I have quite a traditional, nostalgic style and mainly draw in ink but also do colour work. 
You can see examples of my work at www.facebook.com/LynseyMaryWeaver.

Thanks

Lynsey


----------



## AvA (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like the second piece. Really beautiful.


----------



## Eliot_Twist (Feb 14, 2012)

What sort of pen do you use? You have great line variation, but it doesn't quite look like a fountain pen.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are nice. I don't need illustrations, but have been wanting to have one of my characters drawn, for my amusement. Don't really know if i will, but I do like they way your lines are and the detail is lovely.


----------

